# Secure Pen drive



## Ping898 (Oct 7, 2004)

I am looking for a secure USB drive i.e. one which can't just be plugged into any computer without say a code to open it.  I have some sensitive docs which I don't just want to leave on my computer all the time, but that are changed often enough that constantly burning to CD even if CD-RW would get very annoying.  I did some looking online, but I run into two problems, many of them require a specific software on the given computer...I can't have that, I still need the portability that comes from it being USB drive and the ones I have seen which don't require special software are no longer being sold.  

Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 7, 2004)

How secure do you need them?

Would something as simple as using winzip with encryption and a password on the file be enough?


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 7, 2004)

See I am looking for more physical level encryption as opposed to application level encryption.  Like on my PDA, to turn it on it is sweet cause it have a fingerprint scanner and to synch to my computer it requires a code.  I want to be able to have a drive if possible, (and I think it is), where like someone couldn't even tell what was on it without the right code or something like that.


----------



## AnimEdge (Oct 7, 2004)

I have seen sume, with like fingerprint tech. in it, im thinking thinkgeek.com but i know i have seen it before


----------

